# Am I the only one getting spam?



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The e-mail account I mention only in this forum and over at the other forum is jammed with sapm of late. Sometimes 70 a day. Any thoughts.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The only people who have access to your email address here at DBSTalk is Chris, Mark, Steve and myself.

While we do have access to this data it is VERY rare that we access it.

We do not sell, give away or share any of your information with ANYONE.

You mentioned that your "mention" this account on our forum, does this mean you posted your address for all to see? If so it only takes one person to sign you up for all kind of spam.

We here at DBSTalk.COM have also taken some really good security precautions on our database to safeguard your infomation, and as I write this we are working on a major upgrade that will safeguard your information further. Stay tuned for further details of that project.

Rest assure we guard your data as if it's our own.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

On a few occasions I have mentione dit to others. Not often.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What happened to me a few months ago, is I gave someone at school my email address, they emailed me and I responded, when I responded I was automatically put in their address book. Unknowingly on his computer was spyware (Ad-Ware found over 200 files after the fact) and I started to get spam left and right. 

Is it possible someone you know many not take precautions about spyware and may have unknowingly received or download something that runs in the background similar to what my friend had?


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

Do you post in Newsgroups???? If so, make sure you don't have the address listed..... Just make up one if you need one.....


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

The spyware is the most likely cause.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

stay off those girly sites


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *The e-mail account I mention only in this forum and over at the other forum is jammed with sapm of late. Sometimes 70 a day. Any thoughts. *


If you like we can change your DBSTalk E-Mail address to get rid of your SPAM.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The account in question has never been mentioed outside of two forums. It is also only a few months old. Thanks Mr. Blount I may take you up on that.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Just proves that no matter how hard you try, there is no guarantee except to never actually use the e-mail address. I remember doing some consulting and they wanted an e-mail systems (Lotus Notes or MS Exchange or SL-Mail, etc) and firewall system that would guarantee 100% that it is not hackable, spamable, etc. the only way to get 100 security is to have no external internet access, but if you are also worried about an inside job, the only way to have a 100% secure system is to disable all user accounts, keep the server unpowered and the hard drive in the safe


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well at least my Dishplayer never got spam.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW today I got sapm asking me if I wanted to meet 7 foot tall women. Now that's a new one.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm guessing that "&" meant 7!

And that would have been a new one for me too!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They should make a law to where you can be put on a no-spam list just like this new no-call list you can be put on for telemarketers.


----------

